# GSD: Von Simon History



## Maddy Freemont (Sep 16, 2009)

*GSD: Von Simon* 
I am asking anyone out there who has any stories, insights or information to share regarding GSDs who were produced by the now defunct VON SIMON breeding programme to please do so.

I have heard many positive things about what was produced in the Von Simon lineage and that the desire was for a true working GSD to be reliably produced. This is a little slice of GSD history that would be a shame to lose and so sharing information would be helpful.

On a related note Don Vom Rolandsteich and David Von Nebelholz which appear to be fed into/ or were a part of (?) the Simon breeding line would also be points of interesting discussion.

I am anticipating an educational and positive discussion for working GSD enthusiasts!

Respectfully,

Maddy.


----------

